# Ride on the correct side of the road



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Guy blazing around a blind curve on the WRONG side of the road this morning somewhere along the NY Greenway on the west side. Had to go “off road” to avoid contact. Moral of the story: please ride on the correct side of the road, but if, for whatever reason, you choose to ride on the wrong side of the road, please hold that line until you pass the nearest cyclist to avoid an unnecessary collision. 

Thanks. 

Someone who doesn’t like to crash while riding his bike.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Somewhat germane: Twice in the past week I (as a pedestrian) was almost run over by a cyclist who was simultaneously A) going the wrong way on a one-way street, and B) going against the light that _would_ have been red if they had been going the correct direction. 

Think about that for a second. Are they so fooled by the lack of oncoming traffic that they believe it's safe to continue through the intersection?!?!

Perhaps there's some new epidemic in NYC of brain-dead morons on bicycles? These d!ckheads are giving other cyclists a bad name.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Bob Ross said:


> Perhaps there's some new epidemic in NYC of brain-dead morons on bicycles? These d!ckheads are giving other cyclists a bad name.


It's not new, it's been like forever.

I bike commute thru the Rockaway's in Queens. It's a beach community. 

Rockaway Beach Blvd. was converted from 2 lanes each direction, with a grass island, to one lane each with a bike lane for each direction.

The addition of the bike lane, while nice as a hedge against cars running you down at 50mph, has not seen a sudden reduction of what I call the "Rockaway Wrong-Way's", those cyclists, typically on beach cruisers, who come off a side street and turn directly into you as you observe the directional symbols of which way to ride, and they choose to not, preferring to do what they've always done, ride against traffic. 

You can put up as much signage as you want, lane markings, even friggin turnstiles (kidding), and it's not going to change their behavior. They've been riding the wrong way for decades.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree with Steve B. If you're in a major city in the north east, and you're complaining about bike laws and etc... you can "fuhgetabouit". Common sense says as cyclists, we have to "follow" laws. Majority of us do to a certain degree. But there are lots more cyclists that don't give a damn.

We have eBike delivery boys zipping up and down One Way streets, running reds/stop signs. Same goes for bike messengers and tourists alike. There is nothing the city can do (currently). Bloomberg tried a few years back... NYPD set up stings on the West Side Hwy bike path and on River Side Drive south of the GWB. Cops were ticketing cyclists for simple offenses, such as running lights/signs, and riding on sidewalks... Ever since the new mayor took office, it seems like cycle offenses literally took a back seat...

I guess what I am trying to say is... We live in the US where the average cyclist don't care about pedestrian saftey... We're not in Amsterdam, Japan where the cycle culture is revered. We here in the States just need to be more aware of dumbasses on bikes and try not to get hit by cyclists and even cars... Be aware of your surroundings and stop staring at your phone as you ride your bikes or when you're walking the streets.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

this is a nyc thing. i try to avoid riding in the city for this and other reasons. you don't see it once you cross the g.w.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Not just NYC. Here in NJ there is a slew of immigrants who ride Walmart MTBs on the wrong side of the road (my guess is they're illegal and can't get a driver's license). I admire their entrepreneurial spirit, but their behavior has forced me to veer into the car lane several times. Also, sometimes, they're doing this drunk.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

The big box MTB/BMX crowd rides on the sidewalk in this vicinity.


----------

